# Pictures from 'My Pictures' Folder are Missing



## wisedave (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello,

Here's a strange one.....

All the pictures and folders from the 'My Pictures' folder are missing. I checked my recycle bin but they are not there. There is one folder in there of some stock photos (about 1 GB), but everything else is gone.

At the moment I am running Recuva, but it is taking some time. Any ideas on what may have happened?

I'm stumped.....it has to be something simple and obviously something I did! 

Thank you for the help!

-Dave


----------



## wisedave (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello,

I am still trying to figure this one out...

I ran Recuva, but it only lets me 'undelete' files, not folders...I am having to troll through GB's of images.

Thanks for any help!

-Dave


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

You're sure you have the right Pictures folder? I assume you searched your entire computer first and looked in each Pictures folder for each user and all Library locations. Does Recuva indicate the pathname is the same as the one they are missing from?
If so, 'fraid its going to be a slog...but at least you're getting them back right?


----------



## wisedave (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey @fairnooks,

Yea...I made sure I was looking in the right place. I did find a way using Recuva that will allow you to recover all the files that an image came from. For example, it I right click on the recovered image it will ask me if I want to recover everthing from within that folder. It's just a matter of trolling through everthing....

In the mean time...I just realised that I had performed a backup last week so I am in the process of saving the file to my 1TB Ego Drive. Thank God for that! Let's see how that goes....

Remember kids...backup, backup, backup!

Thanks for pinging in!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## DexterDave (May 10, 2011)

It can be a virus that does that. Try the following:

-open command prompt
-change dir to my my pictures: cd C:\Users\yourUserName\Pictures and hit enter
-and type: *attrib -s -h *.* /S /*D and hit enter...


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Even easier would be to rt-click the Pictures folder/properties and remove the check from the "Hidden" attribute if it's selected.


----------



## wisedave (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello,

Well, low and behold, I checked the folder again and pics are gone...again! :down:

Is the folder that is checked the proper path for pics to be saved in?

This may be the root cause.....(see attached)



Thanks for the help and direction,

Dave


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

That's the library.
You want C;\users\owner\pictures.


----------



## wisedave (Mar 12, 2010)

Hughv said:


> That's the library.
> You want C;\users\owner\pictures.


Hello H,

With that being said, the one that is ticked is incorrect then? It is storing in some /appdata/local/....

Could that then be the issue? 

Cheers mate!,

Dave


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Rt-click the above folder/properties and see if the hidden attribute is checked. If so, uncheck it.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Appdata is a hidden folder normally, are you showing hidden folders so you can check on that path location? If they're all there, then that indeed is the problem I think, the path should normally reflect that of the public location execpt for your profile/account.


----------



## wisedave (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmm....I willl change it and see what happens. I have a backup in case things go haywire.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Check the path location as it exsts now to be sure that is the problem...that the pictures are indeed there. It does need to be changed but you'll also probably have to copy and paste the pics to the right place and don't use the library location method...use the direct path location method...and double check the path...and triple check the path.

That's only if the pictures are in the Appdata location though...something else might be going on if they're not there.


----------

